# receive gtalk messages without background data enabled?



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi guys

I am using juicedefender to disable background data when screen off. This prevents me from receiving messages. Is there a workaround or is there a way to email gtalk messages to me since I use k9?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

No, GTalk uses data, it's that simple.


----------

